# Favorate saw for hardwood floor.



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

I have a contractor friend who was just awarded the hardwood floor jobs on a new condo subdivision. He asked me if I could work with him on my slow days over the next couple months. All I have is a 12" Dewalt miter. He said he uses a mini-circ with a speed sqaure.

What do you guys prefer using?


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Any chop will do. I usually take 10" chop and put it at the end of the run and yhen a t saw for rips in the middle.

I also always curse not bringing the miter stand after remaining bent over for four hours at a time.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Why not purchase a small 7-1/4" miter saw?

The Craftsman brand, or dare I say, Kobalt, would be fine. It probably doesn't need to be super precise, or expensive. And rather than carrying a 10" or 12" saw around the weight savings would be worth it to me.


----------



## ValleyReno's (Feb 17, 2014)

The mini-circ would work just fine, but you'll find that a miter saw will save you a lot of time. No need to square your cuts with the speed square on every single cut. Just mark your cut, run to your miter and chop away. Takes about 1/4 of the time as using a circular for every square cut.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

Doing a hardwood job with a skilsaw? That's friggen nuts. You'd be better off buying some Harbor Freight piece of crap miter saw. I use a 10 inch Makita sliding compound saw and a Makita table saw. And a Porter Cable router to keep everything T&G.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

Really? No, I mean he seriously wants to do that?  That brings back memories! I haven't seen guys using a circ for floors in a loooong time. The last time was a couple of jagoffs in a beat up Camaro 14-15 years ago. They did a GREAT job :no::laughing:. If you're doing more than a few hundred feet, just buy a cheapo 10" chop to save yourself all the time and aggravation. Probably get a good one at a pawn shop for $50.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

On refinish jobs, with a few small repairs, I drag out the circ saw & speed square. Big jobs, I actually bring in 3 saws. Small 10" at the end of the runs hooked to a vaccum. In the garage, or yard, SCMC & tablesaw. If we're laying big wood, I wanna blow threw it at 75-100 bd ft/hr on the open runs. I bring out the tools to make that possible.


----------



## Hamburgler (Aug 21, 2011)

I dont post often but this type of thread really gets to me.Im aware that this is a forum and were all supposed to help each other but cmon man,you couldnt use the search function or google flooring saw?If you have to ask that type of question or even ponder installing commercial with a speed square and a circ saw,you shouldnt be installing door knobs let alone flooring.Its just a stupid question,use the internet for goodness sakes


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

^^^  

On a constructive note, a battery powered circular saw (I.e. Milwaukee brand) and a speed square isn't a terrible way to go about things. 

Again. A small miter saw would be enough and would give you credibility with SOME of the users of this forum, is that matters to you.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Hamburgler said:


> I dont post often but this type of thread really gets to me.Im aware that this is a forum and were all supposed to help each other but cmon man,you couldnt use the search function or google flooring saw?If you have to ask that type of question or even ponder installing commercial with a speed square and a circ saw,you shouldnt be installing door knobs let alone flooring.Its just a stupid question,use the internet for goodness sakes


Damn dude, pull your panties outta the crack of your ass. We all started somewhere. There was a time I didn't even own a miter saw & I made do with what I had till I could afford better.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

We all start somewhere. Im self taught; I wasnt brought into the business by a third generation builder. If youve ever walked that road youll have patience for some basic questions.

Id be out of business if it wasnt for the wisdom shared by the ct members.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

pinwheel said:


> Damn dude, pull your panties outta the crack of your ass. We all started somewhere. There was a time I didn't even own a miter saw & I made do with what I had till I could afford better.


Beat me to it. Dambit.


----------



## Hamburgler (Aug 21, 2011)

Pinwheel ,ur post is irrelevant.DEPS post didnt mention anything about finances or limitations on what he could afford ,he asked what worked best.I understand i was harsh but i think ignorance is catered to a bit too much these days.

As for "we all started somewhere", no one taught me how to lay wood.I got out of the army two years ago and had no relevant skills in the civilian market,i taught myself by observing other installers and surfing the web when i didnt know how to do something.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Hamburgler said:


> Pinwheel ,ur post is irrelevant.DEPS post didnt mention anything about finances or limitations on what he could afford ,he asked what worked best.I understand i was harsh but i think ignorance is catered to a bit too much these days.


Not to get into a pissing contest here, but the guy is looking for some opinions from real life people. I'm sure he can find all sorts of saws on the internet. He just wants to know what people like to use. 

I don't like how people jump on someone because they want opinions. It takes more time to get worked up over it, formulate and type out some crap response, than it would to just move on. 

I'm not trying to hammer you, but you hammered him, and we're equal opportunity here. :laughing:

EDIT: I think you mean stupidity is catered to too much. Someone's ignorance is a perfect time to help educate them on the things they don't know.


----------



## Hamburgler (Aug 21, 2011)

Understood,everyones got their opinion,ill keep mine to myself and move on next time.

EDIT:JR,your right,i shouldve said stupidity,my bad


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Hamburgler said:


> I dont post often but this type of thread really gets to me.Im aware that this is a forum and were all supposed to help each other but cmon man,you couldnt use the search function or google flooring saw?If you have to ask that type of question or even ponder installing commercial with a speed square and a circ saw,you shouldnt be installing door knobs let alone flooring.Its just a stupid question,use the internet for goodness sakes





pinwheel said:


> Damn dude, pull your panties outta the crack of your ass. We all started somewhere. There was a time I didn't even own a miter saw & I made do with what I had till I could afford better.


Yeah Ham...,. By the way, this is the internet and this is what google googles!

And I never thought of using my speed square and mini circ.... I got a new idea and I've got plenty of experience....... although I don't like the idea, but in a pinch....


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Yeah Ham...,. By the way, this is the internet and this is what google googles!
> 
> And I never thought of using my speed square and mini circ.... I got a new idea and I've got plenty of experience....... although I don't like the idea, but in a pinch....


Works well in a pinch.

I've had jobs where I knew I was doing nothing but plank replacement. In the shop, I cut the bottom of the groove off on the replacement planks. & when I got to the job with a bag of hand tools, an extension cord & a skill saw, I had all the tools I needed to replace 1-2 planks. Allowed me to drive the car to the job 45 minutes away, instead of having to drag the trailer for a 15 minute job.

BTW, I'm also self taught for the most part & I assure you, I've asked some really stupid questions over the years. Thankfully the old timers were patient with me & answered my stupid questions, with smart answers.

BTW, 2 years in the trades, I was still butchering some pretty fine wood trying to learn on the clients dime.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

A 12 inch chop is fine. If your buddy is doing a subdivision with a circ saw they will all be slow days.


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

Hamburgler said:


> I dont post often but this type of thread really gets to me.Im aware that this is a forum and were all supposed to help each other but cmon man,you couldnt use the search function or google flooring saw?If you have to ask that type of question or even ponder installing commercial with a speed square and a circ saw,you shouldnt be installing door knobs let alone flooring.Its just a stupid question,use the internet for goodness sakes


 
Thanks Hamburgler. I always "Google" my research with hope of finding forums like this. I stumbled across "Contractor Talk" on Google back when I was researching for my handyman business.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

My tool philosophy is buy the smallest lightest tool that will do 90% of what you encounter really well. I would recommend a small miter saw Makita LS 0714 if your budget allows, the little craftsman 7 1/4" slider is $160 and will handle 2x8".


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks I was unaware of this one, makitas are great tools, rechargeable batteries excluded!
Aren't they on a different voltage over there, and what's that symbol for the price, euro? And not a prime member, shipping to US?


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

Thank you all.

I so love being corrected.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

I once was wrong, but now I'm not.

Best,
Chuck.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> Thanks I was unaware of this one, makitas are great tools, rechargeable batteries excluded!
> Aren't they on a different voltage over there, and what's that symbol for the price, euro? And not a prime member, shipping to US?


That one is 110 V so it will work for you. for the shipping you may want to spend the $75 for prime.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

ArtisanRemod said:


> ... If your buddy is doing a subdivision with a circ saw they will all be slow days.


S'truth.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't use a miter saw because it's faster, I use it because it's easier and cleaner, for me. These days my jobs get done when they get done. Im not in a race. Seems like jobs go much smoother therefore faster when time isn't the priority.


----------



## parquetselvon (Mar 15, 2011)

This was my first type of machine I bought when started the wood floor the Bosch model. The only problem I had with it, very difficult to use for skirtings (baseboards of wide width 5 to 6 inches height) I still have this machine on a shelf here. I prefer using my table saw seperately and the compound saw.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow an actual user of one , I guess it's about what you want, dedicated saws , compact design, inexpensive, convenience, portability, among many other "way I do it " ways. It's good to know all the options , maybe different one day to the next. I learned a bit along the way, nice ride along, thanks!


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Honestly, all a wood guy should ever need is the baby DeWalt table saw, the 7 1/4" Makita scms, a decent circular saw, and a decent jig saw. Personally I have three table saws, two 10" chops, a 10" and 12" scms, several circ saws, 2 jigsaws, and a TS55. Yeah.. I gotta cull this crap down lol.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I can't remember the last time I used a jigsaw on solid hardwood. I carry one, but it rarely comes out of the trailer.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

pinwheel said:


> I can't remember the last time I used a jigsaw on solid hardwood. I carry one, but it rarely comes out of the trailer.


Yeah I never used them on solid. Use one on engineered and laminate on that occasion when an over cut by the ts would make the piece break when you try to install it.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I use my jigsaw to notch the transitions in the doorways(door buts), bring right to doorway, battery type. What's the S without looking it up , I get the compound miter saw part. Oh sliding, I hardly ever need that feature, that sucker sits around way too much, I need to start calling that ***** lazy, come on make me some money!


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

QUOTE]. Oh sliding (can't delete, only edit )


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

About the only thing I use a jigsaw for is notching out stairnose. Can't do it with a table saw.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

Cutting up to curved stair nosings then I fine tune with a little delta bench top belt sander.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

ArtisanRemod said:


> Cutting up to curved stair nosings then I fine tune with a little delta bench top belt sander.


You reminded me of the last job I used my jigsaw on. Jigsaw to get em close & 4" grinder with sanding disc to clean em up.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

Did you do anything to seal the end grain against the masonry? I've never done anything quite like that, but it looks like it's the foundation of the house. I'd be creeped out about wicking. 

Just curious.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

ccoffer said:


> Did you do anything to seal the end grain against the masonry? I've never done anything quite like that, but it looks like it's the foundation of the house. I'd be creeped out about wicking.
> 
> Just curious.


Yes, everything was scribed 1/8-1/4" gap & was filled with masonry caulk. Jobs been finished for nearly 2 years. I was in the house last week & got to look over all my work & those stairs looked just like they did when we collected the check.:thumbsup:


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

Good on ya.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

pinwheel said:


> Yes, everything was scribed 1/8-1/4" gap & was filled with masonry caulk. Jobs been finished for nearly 2 years. I was in the house last week & got to look over all my work & those stairs looked just like they did when we collected the check.:thumbsup:


That means you get to keep the check!


----------

